# Grumpy Giles- a Betta Comic Book



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

Grumpy Giles is a 52 page book of comic strips about me and my (now late) betta fish, Giles. I loved that little guy more than anything I could ever love. After he died, I was inspired to collect the comics I made throughout his life into a tribute book including a few literary pieces, illustrations, and fanart from my readers. I got it printed through Ka-Blam for cheap, so I'm able to sell it at only $5.50, which was surprising for me, given all the other print-on-demand companies out there XDD Anyway, there aren't enough betta comics out there, so I decided I'd forge my way into that territory. PM me if you're interested in a copy n.n


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry about Giles. He seemed like a pretty awesome little fella from your comics.


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

Pataflafla said:


> Sorry about Giles. He seemed like a pretty awesome little fella from your comics.


Aw thank you. He was the greatest n.n but he's happy now up there in fishy heaven, swimmin' up those crystal waters with my previous bettas.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would luv one ^-^ but i have no money>.<


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I am very interested. How much is it total? Shipping and all?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

awwww thats too cool!! Betta comics sound awesome to make! Iwish I was that creative! XD That is uber awesome ;P


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

Aw, thank you kindly!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds cool. Too bad it was inspired by his death though... :|


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Sounds cool. Too bad it was inspired by his death though... :|


Actually, these are a collection of strips I had done throughout his whole life. After his death, I was inspired to put them into a collection and sell it as a book, including new strips that recollected times I hadn't previously drawn.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh. It's a nice idea.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome. I wish I had money.


----------

